# Xelon (Schweiz)



## aquasonic (27. Februar 2006)

Hallo zusammen

Hat jemand von euch ein Hosting bei xelon.ch (http://www.xelon.ch)? Wenn ja seit ihr zufrieden?

Ich bin momentan bei Hostpoint (http://www.hostpoint.ch) und finde das Angebot dort zu teuer, ebenfalls habe ich dort zu wenig Speicherplatz und zu wenig DB's...

Was meint ihr zu Xelon? Auch solche welche dort kein Hosting haben?!

Danke fürs Feedback...!


----------



## ZeroEnna (27. Februar 2006)

Ich sehe diese Seite zum ersten Mal, aber ich überleg mir jetzt schon ob ich zu denen umsteigen will ^^.
Das Angebot klingt wirklich gut , vor allem die Vielfallt an Tools die sie anbieten. Das einzige was offen bleibt ist, welche Administrationsoberfläche für den Webspace zur Verfügung gestellt wird.

Ich persönlich bin schon seit fasst 3 Jahren bei dynamic-net.ch. Die haben zwar keine Extratools, sind aber sehr zuverlässig und der Support ist echt toll. Vorallem gefällt mir aber die Confixx Oberfläche zum Administrieren des Webspaces.

Was Hostpoint anbelangt muss ich dir mit dem Preis Recht geben. Die sind echt teuer und in letzter Zeit hatten die massig Probleme mit ihren Servern.

mfG
ZeroEnna


----------



## aquasonic (27. Februar 2006)

Als Webadmin hast du Plesk (ist auf der Seite drauf), dies ist eine Weiterentwicklung von Confixx.


----------



## ZeroEnna (27. Februar 2006)

Oh, OK hab ich übersehen. Na dann gibt es für mich keinen Grund warum man nicht bei dem Hoster einsteigen sollte!


----------

